# Left on delivered on date night



## Amnesia (Jan 6, 2023)

match with this girl last year off bumble but nothing ever came of it, but shes on my snap friends

post my new yr pic on snap story, she saw it and wished me happy new yr

Ask her to meetup for coffee she said shes busy that day and the next. But she said thursday was "perfect"

Today is thursday I ask her if 7:30 works to meet at starbucks she replies* "I work until 9"*

Nothing else, so being confused since she said thursday was perfect a few days ago I tell her I am confused and if after work was ok then and she says *"yes"*

So i send her the address of starbucks and say 9:30 and she says "*ok"*

It's now 10:00 (30 min past the meetup time and left on delivered




so frustrating


----------



## Shieda_Kayn (Jan 6, 2023)

Spoiler: brutal











It could always be worse. I got this as a reply once @Biggdink


----------



## Iasacrko (Jan 6, 2023)

Damn just wasted ur time


----------



## ChiraqJihad (Jan 6, 2023)

you can do much better than that


----------



## krisal (Jan 6, 2023)

Probably went back to her low tier normie ex


----------



## the BULL (Jan 6, 2023)

Just become PSL 6 Bro!!! Life Will be awesome then


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 6, 2023)

the BULL said:


> Just become PSL 6 Bro!!! Life Will be awesome then


This






gets ghosted by 







@Prettyboy


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Jan 6, 2023)

chud problems


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 6, 2023)

the BULL said:


> Just become PSL 6 Bro!!! Life Will be awesome then


op is pushing 40, he needs to go for roasties now


----------



## the BULL (Jan 6, 2023)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> op is pushing 40, he needs to go for roasties now


It's not Age related i see full on oldcels with prime girls while OP youngmogs them hard with his features


----------



## Biggdink (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think many girls just like to go for their looksmatch


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 6, 2023)

Fat white girls have infinite smv, she mogs you


----------



## tbh af (Jan 6, 2023)

she probably saw you through the window and though you were too attractive, idk


----------



## Deleted member 2507 (Jan 6, 2023)

She has landwhale genetics. The moment she gets married, she will fulfill her destiny of being 150kg


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 6, 2023)

the BULL said:


> It's not Age related i see full on oldcels with prime girls while OP youngmogs them hard with his features


nah, girls got nt young chads in their dm’s.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 6, 2023)

tbh af said:


> she probably saw you through the window and though you were too attractive, idk



when i posted that pic on my story a few girls commented and said like hot or wished me happy new year

I have tried to follow up with all of them and so far all have bene like "too busy to hangout" and none of them are hotter than the OP girl

It's so hard to actually get girls to hangout even if they tell u ur hot


----------



## luljankybo (Jan 6, 2023)

Fat landwhale has mote smv than Chad 
Nothing new here


----------



## fucclife (Jan 6, 2023)

Shieda_Kayn said:


> View attachment 2028533
> 
> 
> It could always be worse. I got this as a reply once @Biggdink


larp or serious

id hunt her down and finish her in mortal kombat


----------



## Shieda_Kayn (Jan 6, 2023)

fucclife said:


> larp or serious
> 
> id hunt her down and finish her in mortal kombat


it was sent as a revenge "look at me bein a hoe hope I hurt u" kinda thing but I was moved on already


----------



## luljankybo (Jan 6, 2023)

Shieda_Kayn said:


> it was sent as a revenge "look at me bein a hoe hope I hurt u" kinda thing but I was moved on already


how do you not kys after receiving something like that


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 6, 2023)

Shieda_Kayn said:


> it was sent as a revenge "look at me bein a hoe hope I hurt u" kinda thing but I was moved on already


Tales. Nigga just sharing the last thing he fapped to.


----------



## fucclife (Jan 6, 2023)

Shieda_Kayn said:


> it was sent as a revenge "look at me bein a hoe hope I hurt u" kinda thing but I was moved on already


howd you respond 

shouldve done the exact same tbh 

sent u having sex and been like “u think ur special bitch 💀”


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shes pretty lol and looks very high e


----------



## Ja-Ja Gabori (Jan 6, 2023)

Jfl @ calling her a landwhale. She looks thin just has a very estrogenic face


----------



## Meteor21 (Jan 6, 2023)

Brootal, chad gets ghosted by pixelated mtb


----------



## Makeyousit (Jan 6, 2023)

Post her ass


----------



## Stunged (Jan 6, 2023)

i hate these white ass amerimutts thinking theyre shit


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 6, 2023)

Makeyousit said:


> Post her ass









shes 23


----------



## tomsmith (Jan 6, 2023)

Foids have so many options these days that this mtb simply mightve forgotten about our chad at the Starbucks 

Or, you know... our chad mightve scared her off by being aspie serial killer again.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 6, 2023)

tomsmith said:


> Foids have so many options these days that this mtb simply mightve forgotten about our chad at the Starbucks
> 
> Or, you know... our chad mightve scared her off by being aspie serial killer again.


at one point she DID throw out the 
"how do i know you're not a serial killer"


----------



## tomsmith (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> at one point she DID throw out the
> "how do i know you're not a serial killer"


Happens alot to you doesn't it

It's the stare


----------



## Makeyousit (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 2028543
> 
> 
> 
> shes 23


nOt good enugh then if she dont got ass pics


----------



## CristianT (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 2028529
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jfl, not even being a chad these days is not enough.

Girls will quickly lose interest and move to another chad if she founds him boring.


----------



## Jamesothy (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 2028529
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's her name? Big Bertha?


----------



## JawMogger (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 2028529
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She probably thought you're out of her league (you are) so she auto rejected you. Stop dumpster diving


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 6, 2023)

cuz she not gullible af. she probably alreayd fucked hella chads and not rlly wanting to waste her time with u.


----------



## WayneBraaaah (Jan 6, 2023)

You should send her "What should we do now with you?😬"

If she responds somewhat positively, invite her to your place for her to "redeem" herself.


----------



## WayneBraaaah (Jan 6, 2023)

Also let this be lesson for locationmaxxing and time spending pill.

Your planned dating spots should rather be 5 mins from your home/work or you should attend them as they are important for you by your own individual preference.

Never ever let foid fuck up your plans.

Also IRL case for all over the top surgery autists who think doing lefort will guarantee that foid wont flake you before date or sex etc. 🤣


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Jan 6, 2023)

Shieda_Kayn said:


> It could always be worse. I got this as a reply once @Biggdink


brother, please put spoiler before a pic like this


----------



## cutie (Jan 6, 2023)

Leave LA or wherever u are already JFL


----------



## lebronjames23 (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sex appeal roid max


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 6, 2023)

lebronjames23 said:


> Sex appeal roid max



my physique is decent


----------



## lebronjames23 (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> when i posted that pic on my story a few girls commented and said like hot or wished me happy new year
> 
> I have tried to follow up with all of them and so far all have bene like "too busy to hangout" and none of them are hotter than the OP girl
> 
> It's so hard to actually get girls to hangout even if they tell u ur hot


they are just attention whores sadly. I’ve had similar stuff, women will give compliments , avoid plans, repeat again in a few months


----------



## lebronjames23 (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> my physique is decent


do you advertise your physique on your profile? like get a shirtless NT pic at the beach with a tan. Shirtless pics are very good for hook ups, sets up a sexual frame


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 6, 2023)

lebronjames23 said:


> do you advertise your physique on your profile? like get a shirtless NT pic at the beach with a tan. Shirtless pics are very good for hook ups, sets up a sexual frame



yeea i have a shirtless beach pic showing a six pack and friends around on my tinder


----------



## jojoyou (Jan 6, 2023)

Brutal NT pill, Pete Davidson would have fucked those chicks in a threesome


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> when i posted that pic on my story a few girls commented and said like hot or wished me happy new year
> 
> I have tried to follow up with all of them and so far all have bene like "too busy to hangout" and none of them are hotter than the OP girl
> 
> It's so hard to actually get girls to hangout even if they tell u ur hot


Maybe youre too attractive that they feel more comfortable with medium uglies (htn chadlites)


----------



## lebronjames23 (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> yeea i have a shirtless beach pic showing a six pack and friends around on my tinder


that’s all u can do really, women just get off on rejecting guys and fishing for validation man not much we can do


----------



## jojoyou (Jan 6, 2023)

Blackgymmax said:


> Maybe youre too attractive that they feel more comfortable with medium uglies (htn chadlites)








Yeah bro, it definitely isn’t the NT pill


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 6, 2023)

lebronjames23 said:


> that’s all u can do really, women just get off on rejecting guys and fishing for validation man not much we can do


yeah i know I made a thread about this. It actually does feel like they get off on ridiculing me and even taunting me at times. It happens all the time


----------



## Germania (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 2028529
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, fuck it. Even as a Chadlite or Chad it's not easy nowadays. Slaying means banging well below your level anyway. I could tell tons of stories like that too. I order food, she doesn't come. I'm going to meet her at a place, we text 10 minutes beforehand, she doesn't come and texts me 30 minutes later that she's gone home after all and so on and so forth. All women who are 2 levels below me. The more you date, the more you lose respect for (most) women.


----------



## JOJOcel (Jan 6, 2023)

@Amnesia I thought you knew better than this.









About women sexual availability


The concept I'm going to discuss here is the result of my own experience and of those that interact with females in a regular basis. This is KEY is you want to understand how bitches work. Discussing this is essential because most men, when something goes wrong with a woman, think something like...




looksmax.org





Even if they feel you mog them there are lots of reasons they could ghost you, and NONE of them based on your looks:

1. She just likes validation.
2. She is scared of meeting strangers.
3. She is scared of meeting strangers with mediocre or no Instagram.
4. She is just a mess right now.
5. She is already invested in another man right now.
6. She wants a safer man.
7. She just got fucked last night.
8. She feels inadequate compared to you.
.
.
.

You get my point.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 6, 2023)

JOJOcel said:


> @Amnesia I thought you knew better than this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does basic human decency not exist though? Like u make plans 6 hours before and u arent human enough to say hey I can't make it


----------



## DharkDC (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> Does basic human decency not exist though? Like u make plans 6 hours before and u arent human enough to say hey I can't make it


You right ofc, but i'm pretty sure she aired you cause, WHO THE FUCK HAS THE ENERGY TO MEET SOMEONE STRAIGHT AFTER WORK.

You shoulda taken used your brain and pushed back time, she was DTF, and prolly thought you acc wanted to go starbucks


----------



## Chadeep (Jan 6, 2023)

She probably thinks you’re catfish because of your pics Aspie nature.


----------



## JOJOcel (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> Does basic human decency not exist though? Like u make plans 6 hours before and u arent human enough to say hey I can't make it


Basic human decency on OLD 

Don't let anyone gaslight you, your looks are not and will never be the problem.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Jan 6, 2023)

DharkDC said:


> You right ofc, but i'm pretty sure she aired you cause, WHO THE FUCK HAS THE ENERGY TO MEET SOMEONE STRAIGHT AFTER WORK.
> 
> You shoulda taken used your brain and pushed back time, she was DTF, and prolly thought you acc wanted to go starbucks


yeah tbh it would come across as weird that a guy with his looks was adamant on meeting her that day, even after she delayed it 

he should've said 'ok maybe next week' as if he had other options


----------



## DharkDC (Jan 6, 2023)

DaRealSixpence said:


> yeah tbh it would come across as weird that a guy with his looks was adamant on meeting her that day, even after she delayed it
> 
> he should've said 'ok maybe next week' as if he had other options


tbf, i blame her dumb ass cause she did say thursday was perfect, but he shoulda rescheduled as soon as he heard "i got work"


----------



## Bvnny. (Jan 6, 2023)

Stop slaying and find yourself a cute MTB for you to LTR.

Slaying is a depressing lifestyle not only for normies, but also for chads.


----------



## JOJOcel (Jan 6, 2023)

Bvnny. said:


> Stop slaying and find yourself a cute MTB for you to LTR.
> 
> Slaying is a depressing lifestyle not only for normies, but also for chads.


You are fucking out of your mind. He doesn't deserve a fucking MTB. At least a HTB with great body.


----------



## Bvnny. (Jan 6, 2023)

JOJOcel said:


> You are fucking out of your mind. He doesn't deserve a fucking MTB. At least a HTB with great body.


Cute MTB is sufficient, stop being lookist.


----------



## IKnowYourStats (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 2028529
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It’s just a guy pretending to be a girl 😂


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jan 6, 2023)

Shieda_Kayn said:


> View attachment 2028533
> 
> 
> It could always be worse. I got this as a reply once @Biggdink


Legit?

Who is she?


----------



## JOJOcel (Jan 6, 2023)

Germania said:


> Yeah, fuck it. Even as a Chadlite or Chad it's not easy nowadays. Slaying means banging well below your level anyway. I could tell tons of stories like that too. I order food, she doesn't come. I'm going to meet her at a place, we text 10 minutes beforehand, she doesn't come and texts me 30 minutes later that she's gone home after all and so on and so forth. All women who are 2 levels below me. The more you date, the more you lose respect for (most) women.


You need to screen harder. I've never been flaked when I was already awaiting the woman.


----------



## JOJOcel (Jan 6, 2023)

Bvnny. said:


> Cute MTB is sufficient, stop being lookist


I'm a nattymaxxed 10% BF 6'1 chadlite. My requeriments are higher than yours.

Cute and MTB is an oximoron btw.


----------



## Arborist (Jan 6, 2023)

did you just censor her waistline my man.


----------



## Germania (Jan 6, 2023)

JOJOcel said:


> You need to screen harder. I've never been flaked when I was already awaiting the woman.


Of course, that doesn't happen to me on every date, but every now and then. Anyway, I'd say it's just a numbers game, even if you're chadlite.


----------



## JOJOcel (Jan 6, 2023)

Germania said:


> Of course, that doesn't happen to me on every date, but every now and then. Anyway, I'd say it's just a numbers game, even if you're chadlite.


Always numbers game.


----------



## Thomas DOM (Jan 6, 2023)

Hey, it happens. But its all good. All bitches are replaceable. 

//Nick Wilde 🦊


----------



## cvzvvc (Jan 6, 2023)

Don't sweat it. I had a girl open me again this week and be enthusiastic and then leave me on read after setting up a time. That was two nights ago.

The deal is that all of these girls have hundreds if not thousands of potential opportunities. You're either first or last, it's that simple. Someone stepped in and mogged you, or she got cold feet. Onto the next one


----------



## thereallegend (Jan 6, 2023)

Bro she was tired from work and is just a bit busy with me rn. Try again later


----------



## newperson (Jan 6, 2023)

the safe NT HTN mogs you in the online dating field because in opposite to you, he has the rizz, he has a good instagram, they feel equal to him, they will meet him in real life.

u get matched with girls on online dating not because they want to do something with you, its because they want to get the approval of getting matched with a chad, thats all.

After the match, they will chat a bit with you to get more dopamine from talking to a chad but they feel inferior to u add to this ur lackness of everything in the social, they will never actually show up in real life.

U should make ur main income of girls from real life, it will be easier for u, even if ure non nt the girls will make it ez for u. (unlike in tinder)


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jan 6, 2023)

So many 0IQ ppl coping with NT and rizz here.

Fuck this is gonna be a rough year with so many bluepillers


----------



## newperson (Jan 6, 2023)

MoggerGaston said:


> So many 0IQ ppl coping with NT and rizz here.
> 
> Fuck this is gonna be a rough year with so many bluepillers


so explain why every second thread of op is about getting ghost by women? retard


----------



## JOJOcel (Jan 6, 2023)

newperson said:


> the safe NT HTN mogs you in the online dating field because in opposite to you, he has the rizz, he has a good instagram, they feel equal to him, they will meet him in real life.
> 
> u get matched with girls on online dating not because they want to do something with you, its because they want to get the approval of getting matched with a chad, thats all.
> 
> ...


Ding ding ding


----------



## JOJOcel (Jan 6, 2023)

MoggerGaston said:


> So many 0IQ ppl coping with NT and rizz here.
> 
> Fuck this is gonna be a rough year with so many bluepillers


Boyo you don't have the real world experience to back this up.


----------



## RecessedSubhumanX (Jan 6, 2023)

You got cucked by some low inhib drug dealer BBC who's currently stabbing her womb with his dick


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jan 6, 2023)

newperson said:


> so explain why every second thread of op is about getting ghost by women? retard


op has 200 n-count you ignorant fucking bluecel.


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jan 6, 2023)

JOJOcel said:


> Boyo you don't have the real world experience to back this up.


You browsing on instagram all day doesnt count as real world experience, boyo


----------



## Germania (Jan 6, 2023)

cvzvvc said:


> Don't sweat it. I had a girl open me again this week and be enthusiastic and then leave me on read after setting up a time. That was two nights ago.
> 
> The deal is that all of these girls have hundreds if not thousands of potential opportunities. You're either first or last, it's that simple. Someone stepped in and mogged you, or she got cold feet. Onto the next one


Actually, I like to switch to IG because I have more pics there and can show status and an interesting life through story highlights. Sometimes it works well, sometimes not. The problem is that women with public profiles and large amount of followers are bombarded with messages. If she doesn't text you for an hour, so many messages have come before you and she no longer sees the chat above -> "out of sight out of mind". A while ago I had a match on Tinder with a German influencer with 100k followers, who even texted me first. We then switched to IG, after 2-3 messages she didn't she even opened the message. Has also happened to me with girls with 3-5k followers. It's so brutal these days


----------



## newperson (Jan 6, 2023)

MoggerGaston said:


> op has 200 n-count you ignorant fucking bluecel.


big number but out of how many matches? 
and still, its not me whos saying hes in "troubles" in online dating, its literally him
he knows himself the bad instagram + bad texting game hold him back. 

to maximize the results u need to have the whole package
sure looks alone will give u results but not as many as the full package, and thats what we are talking about here.


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jan 6, 2023)

newperson said:


> big number but out of how many matches?
> and still, its not me whos saying hes in "troubles" in online dating, its literally him
> he knows himself the bad instagram + bad texting game hold him back.
> 
> ...


NT is about looks, not texting game. If ur gonna sprout NT-theory, atleast get it right.


----------



## JOJOcel (Jan 6, 2023)

MoggerGaston said:


> You browsing on instagram all day doesnt count as real world experience, boyo


This is me:





And this is the kind of women I fuck:




Your browser is not able to display this video.





Compared to me you are a worm. I encourage you to show us all how good you look and the kind of women that simp for you.


----------



## newperson (Jan 6, 2023)

MoggerGaston said:


> NT is about looks, not texting game. If ur gonna sprout NT-theory, atleast get it right.


because u like the incels theories so much, here is the definition from incels.wiki


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jan 6, 2023)

JOJOcel said:


> This is me:
> View attachment 2028703
> 
> View attachment 2028704
> ...


Not a very NT response buddyboyo. Nice proving me right


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jan 6, 2023)

newperson said:


> because u like the incels theories so much, here is the definition from incels.wiki
> View attachment 2028706


nobody here has autism or social anxiety


----------



## Yliaster (Jan 6, 2023)

@Amnesia please listen to this 90 second video 🙏


----------



## Anstrum95 (Jan 6, 2023)

JOJOcel said:


> This is me:
> View attachment 2028703
> 
> View attachment 2028704
> ...


*average looksmax user and they mog me @khvirgin *


----------



## JOJOcel (Jan 6, 2023)

MoggerGaston said:


> Not a very NT response buddyboyo. Nice proving me right


I know how much you suffer because you don't get women. I fuck easily between 2-4 new women every week and with a full time job. Your only validation comes from shit posting in this hole.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 6, 2023)

Yliaster said:


> @Amnesia please listen to this 90 second video 🙏





JOJOcel said:


> I know how much you suffer because you don't get women. I fuck easily between 2-4 new women every week and with a full time job. Your only validation comes from shit posting in this hole.


How do u pull? From apps? Tinder? Ig? Rl?


----------



## David Rothschild (Jan 6, 2023)

Stop overthinking, OP. Women are just high inhib and flakey in general. Even my Maherfish gets flaked alot.


----------



## David Rothschild (Jan 6, 2023)

JOJOcel said:


> View attachment 2028704


You look like a better looking version of @forevergymcelling . Are you South European?


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jan 6, 2023)

JOJOcel said:


> I know how much you suffer because you don't get women. I fuck easily between 2-4 new women every week and with a full time job. Your only validation comes from shit posting in this hole.


All the more pathetic how you have to come to the same place to flex for crumbs of validation. Go touch grass buddy


----------



## JOJOcel (Jan 6, 2023)

David Rothschild said:


> You look like a better looking version of @forevergymcelling . Are you South European?


España my man.


----------



## JOJOcel (Jan 6, 2023)

MoggerGaston said:


> All the more pathetic how you have to come to the same place to flex for crumbs of validation. Go touch grass buddy


Humiliating self entitled incels gives me truly satisfaction, yes.


----------



## JOJOcel (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> How do u pull? From apps? Tinder? Ig? Rl?


Tinder and bumble.


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jan 6, 2023)

JOJOcel said:


> Tinder and bumble.


See. 0 irl experience


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jan 6, 2023)

David Rothschild said:


> Even my Maherfish gets flaked alot.


How often?


----------



## JOJOcel (Jan 6, 2023)

MoggerGaston said:


> See. 0 irl experience


I've slayed all through college in bars and clubs. And met my ex during that period. I could write a fucking essay with all the crazy shit, experiences and insights I've had. What about you?


----------



## David Rothschild (Jan 6, 2023)

LooksOrDeath said:


> How often?


I haven't done OLD experiments in a year but like every 2nd to 3rd girl flakes.


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jan 6, 2023)

JOJOcel said:


> I've slayed all through college in bars and clubs. And met my ex during that period. I could write a fucking essay with all the crazy shit, experiences and insights I've had. What about you?


keep writing essays


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jan 6, 2023)

its good that the dreams of users here get finally shattered
that a better face makes everything better and you never fail or whatever


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> shes *23*


Ghosted by a roastie, brutal


----------



## JOJOcel (Jan 6, 2023)

MoggerGaston said:


> keep writing essays


Keep posting shit, crying and hating women balding worm.


----------



## 6ft4 (Jan 6, 2023)

cunts like that deserve an abusive message


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jan 6, 2023)

JOJOcel said:


> Keep posting shit, crying and hating women balding worm.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Jan 6, 2023)

JOJOcel said:


> This is me:
> 
> 
> And this is the kind of women I fuck:
> ...


God damn, certified Chad 

should be motivation for all of us to Bodymaxx though- even if u don't have his face, who wouldn't get decent ass with a body like that (no homo)


----------



## SubSigma (Jan 6, 2023)

I hate women


----------



## Bvnny. (Jan 6, 2023)

JOJOcel said:


> I'm a nattymaxxed 10% BF 6'1 chadlite. My requeriments are higher than yours.
> 
> Cute and MTB is an oximoron btw.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jan 6, 2023)

jojoyou said:


> View attachment 2028602
> 
> 
> Yeah bro, it definitely isn’t the NT pill


He LOOKS NT, which is what a lot of women like. He also has access to way more women and is able to meet them in a natural way, which again most women prefer compared to going on a dating app.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 6, 2023)

She's actually pretty but is overweight, someone tell her about NAC


----------



## 2d v2 (Jan 6, 2023)

Shieda_Kayn said:


> it was sent as a revenge "look at me bein a hoe hope I hurt u" kinda thing but I was moved on already


who is the dude in your avi


----------



## user1728482728 (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 2028529
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry OP, she met chad


----------



## Shieda_Kayn (Jan 6, 2023)

2d v2 said:


> who is the dude in your avi


My morph of andreas eriksen. Highest psl morph all time.


----------



## Yliaster (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> How do u pull? From apps? Tinder? Ig? Rl?



social circle


----------



## Terrytheniggblaster (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> when i posted that pic on my story a few girls commented and said like hot or wished me happy new year
> 
> I have tried to follow up with all of them and so far all have bene like "too busy to hangout" and none of them are hotter than the OP girl
> 
> It's so hard to actually get girls to hangout even if they tell u ur hot


Ofc because all you blackpill donkeys think that tinder= real life, many woman don't care about getting attention or getting fucked on the regular there is 1 female for 10 guys on tinder for a reason, wake up nigger


----------



## dimorphism (Jan 6, 2023)

the BULL said:


> Just become PSL 6 Bro!!! Life Will be awesome then


It's beyond over if forum chads are getting stood up. By this point is just moneymaxx or death


----------



## Pendejo (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You saying that as if you brutally mogged her lol.


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 6, 2023)

Pendejo said:


> You saying that as if you brutally mogged her lol.


Amnesia is my boy but it amazes me he’s still asking elementary questions despite having 200+ lays


----------



## decadouche57 (Jan 6, 2023)

Biggdink said:


> I think many girls just like to go for their looksmatch


Nah I think this kind of stuff is common. Flaking happens a lot idk why he’s complaining tbh. Chadlites and chads get flaked the rest aren’t even in the game


----------



## decadouche57 (Jan 6, 2023)

Germania said:


> Yeah, fuck it. Even as a Chadlite or Chad it's not easy nowadays. Slaying means banging well below your level anyway. I could tell tons of stories like that too. I order food, she doesn't come. I'm going to meet her at a place, we text 10 minutes beforehand, she doesn't come and texts me 30 minutes later that she's gone home after all and so on and so forth. All women who are 2 levels below me. The more you date, the more you lose respect for (most) women.


Yeah this is common


----------



## decadouche57 (Jan 6, 2023)

Yliaster said:


> social circle


Laycount?


----------



## decadouche57 (Jan 6, 2023)

MoggerGaston said:


> See. 0 irl experience


Stfu retard


----------



## Yliaster (Jan 6, 2023)

decadouche57 said:


> Laycount?



like 11 tbh ,could be higher but quality >quantity


----------



## decadouche57 (Jan 6, 2023)

Yliaster said:


> like 11 tbh ,could be higher but quality >quantity


Imagine considering that slaying dumbass. Muh social circle. Real slayers do it online and at bars


----------



## decadouche57 (Jan 6, 2023)

Yliaster said:


> like 11 tbh ,could be higher but quality >quantity


According to your caption your a LTN w muh 11 lays


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 6, 2023)

decadouche57 said:


> Imagine considering that slaying dumbass. Muh social circle. Real slayers do it online and at bars


The average dude has 7 lays his whole life and most of it comes from LTRs


----------



## decadouche57 (Jan 6, 2023)

tyronelite said:


> The average dude has 7 lays his whole life and most of it comes from LTRs


Yeah ik that statistic. What do you consider a slayer number


----------



## Yliaster (Jan 6, 2023)

decadouche57 said:


> Imagine considering that slaying dumbass. Muh social circle. Real slayers do it online and at bars



show me where I called myself a slayer


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 2028529
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too needy

I’m happy to know even Chad gets ghosted and stood up on dates thanks for this daddy Amnesa now I can sleep fine @ night knowing it’s not only HTN like me who get ghosted and stood up


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 6, 2023)

decadouche57 said:


> Yeah ik that statistic. What do you consider a slayer number


I don’t look at it thru numbers. If you can get a girls to fuck you quickly multiple times / or on a consistent basis I consider you a slayer


----------



## jfcage (Jan 6, 2023)

Bvnny. said:


> Stop slaying and find yourself a cute MTB for you to LTR.
> 
> Slaying is a depressing lifestyle not only for normies, but also for chads.


You are right. Amnesia needs to stop this degenerate slaying Beckies from tinder lifestyle, it brings no real happiness to him 
He needs to LTR a young HTB that worships him for his looks and looks past his autism


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 2028529
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She’s probably insecure to meet you.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 6, 2023)

Shieda_Kayn said:


> Spoiler: brutal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way this really happened to you.


----------



## decadouche57 (Jan 6, 2023)

tyronelite said:


> I don’t look at it thru numbers. If you can get a girls to fuck you quickly multiple times / or on a consistent basis I consider you a slayer


Cope


----------



## Manletmachine (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRVTAL


----------



## JOJOcel (Jan 6, 2023)

Women have TERRIBLE experience with men on tinder: catfishes, needy men, simps, lackluster sex... even if they believe you are real they will have very low expectations UNTIL they meet you. I can't count the times that a girl told me after fucking her crazy good how she didn't expect me to be like this, even after looking my top tier pics before meeting.

And these are the women that more or less believe you will be a good experience, imagine what all the hot insta whores will think of you when they can't check your Instagram. They will instantly devalue you believing you are not relatable or safe enough. Then they will proceed to fuck some HTN from their insta or social circle that has status/is relatable.

This is the real reason why OLD is shitty even for Chads and high sex appeal HTNs, without Instagram you are just the random hot guy from the internet that can't be trusted. If they cannot relate to you or verify who you are and your lifestyle you are totally destroying your chances with the hotter girls, in fact, I would say it's nearly impossible to get a hot prime woman from OLD without good Instagram. By hot I mean HTB with good body halo or stacylite and onwards.

I've matched with thousands of women from beckies to legit stacies in the last few months, matches don't mean shit. What matters most is cool lifestyle where you can gain and showcase status and using Instagram as your personal marketing tool. The rest pales compared to this method.

You need money to mog most hot women status wise. If you have money you will be able to have status and live life like most men can't do. Your Instagram will showcase that and the hottest women will want to be part of your life. This is how you get top tier women.

This is the realest post you will read about the current state of getting women.


----------



## datboijj (Jan 6, 2023)

jojoyou said:


> View attachment 2028602
> 
> 
> Yeah bro, it definitely isn’t the NT pill


pete is known in the entire entertainment industry for having a big dick
and he's like 6ft 4 with a good jaw
NT is not needed
you are bleeding copium


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 6, 2023)

decadouche57 said:


> Cope


You can get laid by simping, paying etc 

How you get pussy > how much you get pussy


----------



## Pendejo (Jan 6, 2023)

JOJOcel said:


> You need money to mog most hot women status wise. If you have money you will be able to have status and live life like most men can't do.


I don't think money alone is enough to have status lol.


----------



## JOJOcel (Jan 6, 2023)

Pendejo said:


> I don't think money alone is enough to have status lol.


With money you can live a life of luxuries and don't be a wage slave. Just for that you are above 99% mortals. That is status itself.


----------



## Pendejo (Jan 6, 2023)

JOJOcel said:


> With money you can live a life of luxuries and don't be a wage slave. Just for that you are above 99% mortals. That is status itself.


Eh idk about that, a friendless loser with money is still a friendless loser.


----------



## JOJOcel (Jan 6, 2023)

Pendejo said:


> Eh idk about that, a friendless loser with money is still a friendless loser.


Yes, you need the attitude and the looks. But money eliminates most barriers.


----------



## AspiringMogger (Jan 6, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please up your standards. As little of a problem it is that chad is messing the SMP up by dating down, it’s still a problem. She now thinks you are beneath her because you put effort in trying to meet her


----------



## BoneDensity (Jan 6, 2023)

CristianT said:


> Girls will quickly lose interest and move to another chad if she founds him boring.


You have to be a high status chad with a lavish lifestyle and an exciting adventurous life to impress zoomer foids. These starbucks mid tier beckies are blasted with so much stimuli everyday that you have to be a 0.1% unicorn to be considered impressive. It's like guys who can't get their dick up from too much porn.


----------



## justgetacutbro (Jan 7, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@fogdart Yeo it so never began lol how does this happen? so mtbs have access to chads like that?


----------



## justgetacutbro (Jan 7, 2023)

WayneBraaaah said:


> Also IRL case for all over the top surgery autists who think doing lefort will guarantee that foid wont flake you before date or sex etc. 🤣


Lol what do you prefer, amnesia's life, or jestermaxxing for ltbs and mtbs that will be settling for you and cheating on you with Chadlite+


----------



## justgetacutbro (Jan 7, 2023)

MoggerGaston said:


> So many 0IQ ppl coping with NT and rizz here.
> 
> Fuck this is gonna be a rough year with so many bluepillers


On foenem like try coping with NT and rizz with MTN SMV JFLLLL

Question, how many of ya "NT rizzmen" that are MTN actually do well irl


----------



## justgetacutbro (Jan 7, 2023)

JOJOcel said:


> Boyo you don't have the real world experience to back this up.





JOJOcel said:


> This is me:
> View attachment 2028703
> 
> View attachment 2028704
> ...


Ohhhh well lookie hereeeee.... another Chadlite coper trying to cope with "muh experience" when in reality it is his LOOKS that are doing the main work! Sthu, you wouldn't have half your "experience" if you didn't have the looks to produce that. Question @MoggerGaston and @fogdart , would he be slaying like this if he were MTN? I don't think so.


----------



## nobodyspecial369 (Jan 7, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> Does basic human decency not exist though? Like u make plans 6 hours before and u arent human enough to say hey I can't make it


with women… not really. i’ve had this type of stuff happen to me so many times and kept thinking it’s cuz i wasn’t good looking enough but to see this happen to a top tier chad… dam. this is why women aren’t worth pursuing. reminds me to stay on purpose and not chase these lacking in manners ghosters. i kinda wanna unfollow a couple of girls on instagram after reading this story, cuz i don’t really like the things they post but i don’t wanna ruin a friendship. 

I’m just pretty salty honestly after experiencing this kinda stuff so many times


----------



## justgetacutbro (Jan 7, 2023)

MoggerGaston said:


> See. 0 irl experience


Nahhh no way imagine trying to flex "muh experience" when IRL your slays are off of online dating smh you really cant make this stuff up


----------



## justgetacutbro (Jan 7, 2023)

JOJOcel said:


> I've slayed all through college in bars and clubs. And met my ex during that period. I could write a fucking essay with all the crazy shit, experiences and insights I've had. What about you?


You wouldve never had those slays as an ugly subhmuan, am I right? @Blackgymmax


----------



## nobodyspecial369 (Jan 7, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> when i posted that pic on my story a few girls commented and said like hot or wished me happy new year
> 
> I have tried to follow up with all of them and so far all have bene like "too busy to hangout" and none of them are hotter than the OP girl
> 
> It's so hard to actually get girls to hangout even if they tell u ur hot


how did you phrase it? and this is so true.

i remember some experience guy saying the best line is something like “are you down to hangout this (fill in blank)?”


----------



## justgetacutbro (Jan 7, 2023)

DaRealSixpence said:


> should be motivation for all of us to Bodymaxx though- even if u don't have his face, who wouldn't get decent ass with a body like that (no homo)


LOL JFLLL at gymcel copium @fogdart


----------



## justgetacutbro (Jan 7, 2023)

tyronelite said:


> How you get pussy > how much you get pussy


Based. Its not really about getting the girl, its about _how _you got her.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Jan 7, 2023)

justgetacutbro said:


> LOL JFLLL at gymcel copium @fogdart


tell me you're too lazy to max out your body without telling me you're too lazy to max out your body


----------



## justgetacutbro (Jan 7, 2023)

DaRealSixpence said:


> tell me you're too lazy to max out your body without telling me you're too lazy to max out your body


Tell me your coping with “Muh hard work” when in reality you have good muscle insertions and genetics without telling me your coping with “Muh hard work” when irlty you have good genes and muscle insertions.

smh I can’t with these fake tryhardcels y’all are so pathetic sit the heck down and pack it up😭😭


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 7, 2023)

JOJOcel said:


> This is me:
> View attachment 2028703
> 
> View attachment 2028704
> ...


Highest smv on the forum 100%


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 7, 2023)

justgetacutbro said:


> You wouldve never had those slays as an ugly subhmuan, am I right? @Blackgymmax


Ltr subhuman, over


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 7, 2023)

justgetacutbro said:


> Ohhhh well lookie hereeeee.... another Chadlite coper trying to cope with "muh experience" when in reality it is his LOOKS that are doing the main work! Sthu, you wouldn't have half your "experience" if you didn't have the looks to produce that. Question @MoggerGaston and @fogdart , would he be slaying like this if he were MTN? I don't think so.


No, but he already knows that.


----------



## justgetacutbro (Sunday at 12:08 AM)

Blackgymmax said:


> No, but he already knows that.


To bad he’s coping with Muh experience


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sunday at 12:14 AM)

justgetacutbro said:


> To bad he’s coping with Muh experience


How is he coping?


----------



## justgetacutbro (Sunday at 12:41 AM)

Blackgymmax said:


> How is he coping?


By trying to talk about his experiences with women as if it were something outside of his looks that an average person can’t change like “rizz” or “NT”.

Tbh it’s nr coping but I call it cope bc ppl usually want to be known as one who worked hard for their success rather than it be given to them on a plate regardless of being born Chad or sub5 ascended to chad


----------



## fogdart (Sunday at 6:58 AM)

justgetacutbro said:


> @fogdart Yeo it so never began lol how does this happen? so mtbs have access to chads like that?


yes online dating is brutal - getting 100s of matches makes you a slayer on paper but also means nothing in the real world. Once you get the matches, converting them into lays is also another barrier. That's why most Chadlites/chads just get into a LTR to avoid dealing with all the BS that comes with chasing women lol.


----------



## JOJOcel (Sunday at 10:38 AM)

justgetacutbro said:


> Ohhhh well lookie hereeeee.... another Chadlite coper trying to cope with "muh experience" when in reality it is his LOOKS that are doing the main work! Sthu, you wouldn't have half your "experience" if you didn't have the looks to produce that. Question @MoggerGaston and @fogdart , would he be slaying like this if he were MTN? I don't think so.


Obviously, my experience is thanks to my looks.


----------



## JOJOcel (Sunday at 10:40 AM)

fogdart said:


> yes online dating is brutal - getting 100s of matches makes you a slayer on paper but also means nothing in the real world. Once you get the matches, converting them into lays is also another barrier. That's why most Chadlites/chads just get into a LTR to avoid dealing with all the BS that comes with chasing women lol.


Online is a shitshow. Most of matches don't go anywhere. They can tell you that you look like a model and then proceed to ghost you.


----------



## thereallegend (Sunday at 11:14 AM)

JOJOcel said:


> Online is a shitshow. Most of matches don't go anywhere. They can tell you that you look like a model and then proceed to ghost you.


Online seems to be mainly for attention and validation farming now.


----------



## Ezekiel (Sunday at 11:30 AM)

newperson said:


> the safe NT HTN mogs you in the online dating field because in opposite to you, he has the rizz, he has a good instagram, they feel equal to him, they will meet him in real life.
> 
> u get matched with girls on online dating not because they want to do something with you, its because they want to get the approval of getting matched with a chad, thats all.
> 
> ...


The moment I saw "rizz" is the moment I realized you're a chronically online retard who has 0 idea of how social interactions work.Girls go out with guys who can barely string a sentence together if they're gl enough, wtf are you on about? *🤡*


----------



## JOJOcel (Sunday at 11:32 AM)

Ezekiel said:


> The moment I saw "rizz" is the moment I realized you're a chronically online retard who has 0 idea of how social interactions work.Girls go out with guys who can barely string a sentence together if they're gl enough, wtf are you on about? *🤡*


Good looks can't override the distrust women have from random men they don't know or relate to. That's why the niche maxed HTN with good social circle and top tier insta mogs to oblivion SMV wise.


----------



## David Rothschild (Sunday at 11:35 AM)

Pendejo said:


> I don't think money alone is enough to have status lol.





JOJOcel said:


> With money you can live a life of luxuries and don't be a wage slave. Just for that you are above 99% mortals. That is status itself.


I once read a study which said women only like men with high income if they are social and extroverted


----------



## Ezekiel (Sunday at 11:40 AM)

JOJOcel said:


> That's why the niche maxed HTN with good social circle and top tier insta mogs to oblivion SMV wise.


I don't know if I can agree with that, I have 2 decent friends, both of them are just cartoonish depicitons of a Chad: Both roughly 1.95m(6'5), with a very strong lower third and nice eyes, one even looks like a little like my pfp. Both of them have barely active profiles(100/100 followers/following) with 1 or 2 posts and they slay like crazy. Granted, they're not an almost 40 yr weird old man cosplaying as a 20 yr old so maybe that's the key difference.


----------



## Pendejo (Sunday at 11:42 AM)

David Rothschild said:


> I once read a study which said women only like men with high income if they are social and extroverted


Sounds legit


----------



## JOJOcel (Sunday at 11:43 AM)

David Rothschild said:


> I once read a study which said women only like men with high income if they are social and extroverted


Money destroys all barriers. Want to go to Dubai to party or enjoy luxury restaurants? Easy. Want to travel the world discovering new cultures (and fucking lots of women in the process) easy. All these while 99%+ of population has to wage slave to survive.

If you have looks, money and the will to conquer you will be unstoppable.


----------



## JOJOcel (Sunday at 11:44 AM)

Ezekiel said:


> I don't know if I can agree with that, I have 2 decent friends, both of them are just cartoonish depicitons of a Chad: Both roughly 1.95m(6'5), with a very strong lower third and nice eyes, one even looks like a little like my pfp. Both of them have barely active profiles(100/100 followers/following) with 1 or 2 posts and they slay like crazy. Granted, they're not an almost 40 yr weird old man cosplaying as a 20 yr old so maybe that's the key difference.


I'm 28 bro.

They slay through social circle and I would like to see the quality of those slays. You are proving my point.


----------



## David Rothschild (Sunday at 12:02 PM)

JOJOcel said:


> Money destroys all barriers. Want to go to Dubai to party or enjoy luxury restaurants? Easy. Want to travel the world discovering new cultures (and fucking lots of women in the process) easy. All these while 99%+ of population has to wage slave to survive.
> 
> If you have looks, money and the will to conquer you will be unstoppable.


Not if you are a high inhib dog who have some mental illness. 

I know money is important but it can't make up for your personality flaws or mental issues in the long run. It might help you for some time but your bad personality will catch sooner all or later


----------



## Boxingfan (Sunday at 12:03 PM)

Who gives a shit move on to the next one


----------



## JOJOcel (Sunday at 12:46 PM)

David Rothschild said:


> Not if you are a high inhib dog who have some mental illness.
> 
> I know money is important but it can't make up for your personality flaws or mental issues in the long run. It might help you for some time but your bad personality will catch sooner all or later


Obviously. I never said it will cover that


----------



## justgetacutbro (Sunday at 2:19 PM)

JOJOcel said:


> Obviously, my experience is thanks to my looks.


Oh aii I was about to say....


----------



## justgetacutbro (Sunday at 2:21 PM)

JOJOcel said:


> Online is a shitshow. Most of matches don't go anywhere. They can tell you that you look like a model and then proceed to ghost you.


Which life would rather have, the mtn that has to jestermaxx and betabuxxing through social to even get a female to settle, and gets cucked by Chad? Or yours currently? Pick one.


----------



## WayneBraaaah (Sunday at 5:12 PM)

justgetacutbro said:


> Lol what do you prefer, amnesia's life, or jestermaxxing for ltbs and mtbs that will be settling for you and cheating on you with Chadlite+


That was not the point.

It was about autists who think that surgery will resolve ALL their problems, including dating. If you are a true autist, surgery wont fix that and wont give NTness, social skills etc.

This doesnt mean that it is not worth to go for looks, just managing expectations is needed. Something this forum lacks 🤣


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Sunday at 5:23 PM)

Ezekiel said:


> I don't know if I can agree with that, I have 2 decent friends, both of them are just cartoonish depicitons of a Chad: Both roughly 1.95m(6'5), with a very strong lower third and nice eyes, one even looks like a little like my pfp. Both of them have barely active profiles(100/100 followers/following) with 1 or 2 posts and they slay like crazy. Granted, they're not an almost 40 yr weird old man cosplaying as a 20 yr old so maybe that's the key difference.


I destroy at 5'10" while barely being NT so not surprised


----------



## justgetacutbro (Sunday at 8:35 PM)

WayneBraaaah said:


> That was not the point.
> 
> It was about autists who think that surgery will resolve ALL their problems, including dating. If you are a true autist, surgery wont fix that and wont give NTness, social skills etc.
> 
> This doesnt mean that it is not worth to go for looks, just managing expectations is needed. Something this forum lacks 🤣



Nah yeah I feel you but then again it solves a ton of problems I’ll def say that😂 I’d rather be the chad tht still has a harem of fems willing to ykw instead iof the normie that has to jester and buxx for a kiss

Like @Amnesia is here saying, Muh flakes Muh this Muh that, meanwhile he most likely knows that normies are DYING to have 1/10 of the goodlooks that he has, so they can even have access to 1/10 of the women that he slayed lol.

Like I get it it won’t give u NT but still it mogs a NT normie


----------



## decadouche57 (Sunday at 9:19 PM)

thereallegend said:


> Online seems to be mainly for attention and validation farming now.


No it’s main source of dating


----------



## decadouche57 (Sunday at 9:21 PM)

Bvnny. said:


> Stop slaying and find yourself a cute MTB for you to LTR.
> 
> Slaying is a depressing lifestyle not only for normies, but also for chads.


Why mtb


----------



## decadouche57 (Sunday at 9:21 PM)

David Rothschild said:


> Stop overthinking, OP. Women are just high inhib and flakey in general. Even my Maherfish gets flaked alot.


How often does your Maherfish get flaked or ghosted?


----------



## thereallegend (Sunday at 9:30 PM)

decadouche57 said:


> No it’s main source of dating


imma superstar u can't take that from me


----------



## David Rothschild (Sunday at 9:32 PM)

decadouche57 said:


> How often does your Maherfish get flaked or ghosted?


I already answered it like every third girl


----------



## Cali Yuga (Sunday at 9:50 PM)

Amnesia said:


> at one point she DID throw out the
> "how do i know you're not a serial killer"


women are bots

this is standard dialogue tree option

you must skill up speech to 50 to bypass


----------



## Primalsplit (Monday at 12:40 AM)

Amnesia said:


> when i posted that pic on my story a few girls commented and said like hot or wished me happy new year
> 
> I have tried to follow up with all of them and so far all have bene like "too busy to hangout" and none of them are hotter than the OP girl
> 
> It's so hard to actually get girls to hangout even if they tell u ur hot


This smells desperate. No wonder they all rejected you, including the first girl. "Hey! Wanna meet up? Wanna meetup? Wanna meetup now?"


----------



## looksmaxxed (Monday at 12:43 AM)

she witnessed your autism from the window outside starbucks and took off in a full sprint


----------



## TITUS (Monday at 8:50 AM)

JOJOcel said:


> I've slayed all through college in bars and clubs. And met my ex during that period. I could write a fucking essay with all the crazy shit, experiences and insights I've had. What about you?


Go on.


----------



## DisfiguredSubhuman (Monday at 8:51 AM)




----------



## TheLastABCcel (Monday at 6:22 PM)

JOJOcel said:


> This is me:
> View attachment 2028703
> 
> View attachment 2028704
> ...


NGL no ass on her whatsoever


----------

